# Frage zum Besatz (Zander oder Hecht) und woher bekomme ich die?



## Marouk (28. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Teich (ca. 6500m²) mit einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von knapp unter einem Meter (leider nur). Derzeit sind nur Spiegler und ein paar Graser drin (abgesehen von eingewanderten Gründlingen).
Der Teiche bekommt über ein 100er Rohr Frischwasser aus einem sauerstoffreichen Bach. Derzeit recht guter Zufluß - das Rohr ist gut ausgelastet, das geht aber im Sommer auf die Hälfte zurück. Der Teich ist durch die Karpfen auch recht trüb. Eine analyse des Wassers hab ich noch nicht gemacht, aber die Karpfen fühlen sich wohl und reproduzieren sich auch ordentlich. Leider so ordentlich dass ich den Nachwuchs etwas dezimieren möchte und ein paar Raubfische einsetzen werde. Die Frage ist nur welche?
Was würde sich besser machen Hecht oder Zander oder was ganz anderes?
Und wo bekomme ich Besatzfische her? Ich wohne am nördlichen Harzrand und möchte nicht 250 km fahren für ein paar Besatzfische.

schonmal vielen Dank für evt. Antworten

Grüße
M°


----------



## Acharaigas (28. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zum Besatz (Zander oder Hecht) und woher bekomme ich die?*

Ich würde Hechte einsetzen... Zander würden sich fast nur über die Gründlinge hermachen, die mögen hochrückige Nahrung nicht. Hechten macht das trübe Wasser auch nicht so viel aus. Beute wird über die Seitenlinie geortet. Setz aber nicht zu viele ein und auch erst ab einer Größe von ca 30 bis 40 cm. Kleinere Hechte würden sich zu stark gegenseitig dezimieren.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zum Besatz (Zander oder Hecht) und woher bekomme ich die?*



			
				Marouk schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo bekomme ich Besatzfische her? Ich wohne am nördlichen Harzrand und möchte nicht 250 km fahren für ein paar Besatzfische.


Viele Fischzüchter liefern auch 250km entfernt, wenn nur die Abnahmemenge stimmt. Dies dürfte in Deinem Fall allerdings wohl etwas schwierig werden... |rolleyes 
Aber es gibt auch Händler die Fische zum Transport via Eilexpress als Lebendfracht verschicken - einfach mal die Angelzeitungen durchwühlen und recherchieren.

Gibt´s bei Dir in der Nähe denn keine Teiche/ Seen mit Angelvereinen oder so? Sonst frag doch mal wo die ihre Fische herbekommen!


----------



## charly151 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zum Besatz (Zander oder Hecht) und woher bekomme ich die?*

#h Guckst DU da, www.fischzucht-rameil.de
oder Fischzucht Auleben (liegt bei Nordhausen) Tel. 036333/99765

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zum Besatz (Zander oder Hecht) und woher bekomme ich die?*

Würde auch sagen, wenn dann Hecht besetzen. Die Zander machen sich eher über die Gründlinge her. Ausserdem vertragen sich hecht und Zander nicht sonderlich und der Zanderbestand wird auf eine geringe Größe dezimiert werden, sodas dann kein ordentlicher Ertrag möglich ist.

Bei den Hechten solltest Du allerdings auch aufpassen und nicht all zu viele einsetzen. Ansonsten ist Dein Friedfischbestand hinterher relativ klein, dafür gibt es aber viele dicke Hechte.

Ein Fisch den Du zu den Hechten setzen könntest währen ein oder zwei Waller, die dürften beim Karpfenbestand auf jeden Fall aufräumen.

Kannst Du den Teich ablassen? Dann hast Du nach ein oder zwei Jahren die Möglichkeit den Fischbestand bzw. die Entwicklung zu kontrollieren und Hechte oder Welse, welche sich zu stark vermehrt haben zu entnehmen. Wenn Du den Teich nicht ablassen kannst, würde ich die Welse allerdings raus lassen.


----------



## Marouk (28. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zum Besatz (Zander oder Hecht) und woher bekomme ich die?*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Blitzantworten, :m :m :m 
das hat mir schon viel weiter geholfen. Auch der Link ist super, der verkauft ja alles was Flossen hat #6 
Ich denke 15 Hechte in 25cm länge würden den Teich nicht überladen und trotzdem die kleinen Karpfen gut dezimieren. Wie gesagt es sind einfach zu viele, so dass sie stark verbutten, und das muß ja nicht sein.

Ich würde den Teich auch gern vom Schlamm befreien, aber dass scheint eine sehr kostenintensive Angelegenheit zu sein. Hab was von ca. 150€/m³ gelesen, beim Ausbaggern... bei einem Meter Schlamm und das auf 6000 m² Wasserfläche...|kopfkrat  aua... #d 

Grüße
M°


----------

